
Court to Grandma: You Shouldn't Lose Your House Just Because Your Son Sold Weed - DiabloD3
http://reason.com/blog/2017/05/30/court-to-grandma-you-shouldnt-lose-your
======
Tyrannosaur
Glad the courts are doing something. Civil forfeiture is one of the most
horrifying abuses of police power and very directly contrary to the
Constitution; one of the reasons the American Revolution happened in the first
place!

